# Gunter Fischer verstorben



## Hechtpeter (16. März 2015)

Wie ich in einem anderen Forum erfahren habe, ist Gunter nach kurzer Krankheit verstorben . Wieder verlässt uns ein menschliches Unikat.


----------



## Hamburgspook (16. März 2015)

*AW: Gunter Fischer verstorben*

Ja stimmt, ich habe heute mit Arne gesprochen der unsere Kuttertour fürs WE abgesagt hat.

R.I.P Gunter


----------



## Torskfisk (17. März 2015)

*AW: Gunter Fischer verstorben*

...und wieder geht nen´feinen Kerl! Immer freundlich und nen´Schnack, hab´mich immer wohl gefühlt bei ihm auf dem Kutter. Farewell Käptn´


----------



## Dorschoffi (17. März 2015)

*AW: Gunter Fischer verstorben*

Ich nehme an, ihr meint den Kapitän der Langeland? Oh man, das ist echt traurig. Weiß jemand wie es mit dem Kutter weitergeht?


----------



## Gambolputty (17. März 2015)

*AW: Gunter Fischer verstorben*



Dorschoffi schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, ihr meint den Kapitän der Langeland? Oh man, das ist echt traurig. Weiß jemand wie es mit dem Kutter weitergeht?



Möglicherweise ist seine Lebensgefährtin schon so weit, zu übernehmen. Hier mal ein Filmbeitrag:

http://rtlnord.de/nachrichten/aus-liebe-zur-see.html

Mein Beileid seinen Angehörigen.


----------



## Dorschoffi (18. März 2015)

*AW: Gunter Fischer verstorben*

Würde mir wünschen, dass sie weiter machen. Habe mich immer wohl gefühlt auf der Langeland. 
Alles Gute nach Laboe.


----------



## sieveeik (18. März 2015)

*AW: Gunter Fischer verstorben*

Das ist eine wirklich traurige Nachricht.
Möge Gunter in frieden Ruhen.

Meine erste Hochseeangeltour habe ich tatsächlich auf der Langeland 1 gemacht, das werde ich nie vergessen.


----------



## Leihwagenmafia (19. März 2015)

*AW: Gunter Fischer verstorben*

Besonders beliebt War immer das an der Tafel angepriesene Sonderangebot "Wsdfgea- ab 08:00 Uhr "


----------



## XDorschhunterX (22. März 2015)

*AW: Gunter Fischer verstorben*

Herzliches Beileid den Angehörigen! Hoffentlich bleibt der Kutter uns Anglern erhalten!


----------



## Dorschoffi (1. April 2015)

*AW: Gunter Fischer verstorben*

Hab gerade mitbekommen, dass die Langeland ihre Fahrten einstellt. Wirklich schade.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (1. April 2015)

*AW: Gunter Fischer verstorben*



Dorschoffi schrieb:


> Hab gerade mitbekommen, dass die Langeland ihre Fahrten einstellt. Wirklich schade.


SCHADE! !.... auch wenn die  Langeland nie mein Kutterfavorit war, so war es doch immer ne Alternative wenn Eggi in Büsum ist.. Damit ist Laboe dann ab sofort in den Sommermonaten Angelkutter freie Zone.... Da ich  von Heikendorf nicht fahre, bleibt somit nur noch Eckernförde oder Maasholm für mich als schnell erreichbarer Hafen....


----------



## Ron Fischer (13. April 2015)

*AW: Gunter Fischer verstorben*

Hallo,
 habe die traurige Nachricht erst heute erfahren. Mein aufrichtiges Beileid den Angehörigen. Habe bei ihm meine ersten Kutter Erfahrungen gesammelt. War ein netter Kerl auf dem man sich immer verlassen konnte.

 Ron Fischer


----------



## Hechtpeter (4. August 2015)

*AW: Gunter Fischer verstorben*

Ich war am Wochenende in Laboe .Ein wirklich trauriges Bild 

Hier tut sich wohl nichts mehr


----------



## Ossipeter (4. August 2015)

*AW: Gunter Fischer verstorben*

R.I.P.


----------

